# New hamster.



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey guy's so my old hamster passed about 2 weeks ago from a tumor and i was looking for a new toy for my dog and saw this little girl in a tiny little cage with no toys or chews for her and i just had to rescue her fro that hell she seems alot happier in her new cage aswell with toys a wheel and proper sized cage  her name is Chip.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

earryej said:


> i was looking for a new toy for my dog and saw this little girl


I skim read this bit and got a bit worried 

Chip is gorgeous! What a pretty young lady.
Sorry for your loss, though.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

elmthesofties said:


> I skim read this bit and got a bit worried
> 
> Chip is gorgeous! What a pretty young lady.
> Sorry for your loss, though.


Lol I saw this too and was like  lol

She is a cutie! Enjoy her


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

Aww, love the spot on her head


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

She is lovely.
Is she housed in a mini Duna?


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> She is lovely.
> Is she housed in a mini Duna?


Thanks everyone she is so tame it is unreal. I a not sure what she is in but the easurements are 80cm long 40 wide and 30 tall.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh right it's just from your pics it looks like a mini Duna cage with a too small wheel. 

She looks a right little character.


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Oh right it's just from your pics it looks like a mini Duna cage with a too small wheel.
> 
> She looks a right little character.


The wheel is too small i will admit i am getting a new one monday  she is trust me she is eating a fruit stick on my knee as i type


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

earryej said:


> Thanks everyone she is so tame it is unreal. I a not sure what she is in but the easurements are 80cm long 40 wide and 30 tall.


Could you take a pic of the whole cage? I should be able to tell you what it is then 
I'm a bit of a cage freak so love looking at what cages people buy :cornut:


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Could you take a pic of the whole cage? I should be able to tell you what it is then
> I'm a bit of a cage freak so love looking at what cages people buy :cornut:


I shall takea picture for you as soon as i can  it is like the mini duna but alot longer dunno if they do a cae called a medium duna?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

She is so cute! Glad u rescued her from that horrid place, how could they not give her any toys or things to chew! :frown2:

I had a hammy called chip years ago, great name!!! 

Sorry to hear bout your other hammy.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

She is cute 

Is her cage pink?
The only cages I know that have light link bases are the mini duna and the zoozone 1.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> She is cute
> 
> Is her cage pink?
> The only cages I know that have light link bases are the mini duna and the zoozone 1.


That's why I thought it was a mini Duna as it has the same platform and wheel positioning


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

blade100 said:


> That's why I thought it was a mini Duna as it has the same platform and wheel positioning


thanks everyone , i am starting to think it might be the mini duna now i looked on the internet but it also looks like a zoozone i think i got my measurements wrong  but i got a new wheel today instead.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is the wheel 8 inches and over? Syrians need wheels this size and bigger due to curving there backs. My Syrian has an 11 inch wheel. 
If it is the mini Duna she'll need a bigger cage my girl has the hamster heaven at 80cm x 50cm the recommend size for Syrians.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Your hamster will need a cage that is at least 80x50cm.
If you look on zooplus.co.uk there is the Barney, the Alaska, the Alexander and the Igor fuchsia. They are all suitable for a Syrian.

Your hammy will also need an 11" wheel, you can aslo get these on zooplus.co.uk very cheaply.


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Your hamster will need a cage that is at least 80x50cm.
> If you look on zooplus.co.uk there is the Barney, the Alaska, the Alexander and the Igor fuchsia. They are all suitable for a Syrian.
> 
> Your hammy will also need an 11" wheel, you can aslo get these on zooplus.co.uk very cheaply.


Thanks for the information the wheel iscalled a flying saucer or something like that she loves it, The cae is a free one i got a while back off of Facebook they were the measurements i was told but i think there wrong i will measure them myself tomorrow and get myself a new cage for her one alot bigger.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

You can get big versions of the mini duna, even ones for rabbits (not that a rabbit should ever be in such a thing!!)


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

halfeatenapple said:


> You can get big versions of the mini duna, even ones for rabbits (not that a rabbit should ever be in such a thing!!)


I will have to look into it


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

and by 'rabbit' I obviously meant guinea pig  Can't find any pink ones except for the mini Duna though so I'm afraid you probably have one of those


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

and as the accessories are ferplast accessories I would say it in fact IS the mini Duna. Some good cheap bigger cages listed earlier by another poster x


----------



## earryej (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice will get a new biger cage ASAP


----------



## Hamster lover4 (Nov 11, 2015)

My hammy flo died of the same thing

I love chip


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Old thread 2013


----------

